

What They Know - kmavm
http://blogs.wsj.com/wtk/

======
patio11
It is amazing how quickly you can shift a debate if you get people to agree
that a "cookie" is really a "tracker file."

~~~
barmstrong
Yep - this feels like fear mongering. 234 files, oh my!

------
sprout
Funny thing about paywalls is that they require even more intrusive tracking.

